# Will a diagnosis ever be found?



## papergirl (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello All,

I am 46 years old and new to this forum and am so worried as I have yet to be formally diagnosed but continue with very concerning symptoms. Six weeks ago I experienced right lower abdominal area pain and a few days later developed diarrhea/frequent loose stools (3-6x/day). The pain is on/off (but at least 60-70% of the day), dull to occasionally sharp, always starts in right lower abdomen and can take your breath away. It has always appeared to be 'ovarian' area pain, similar to the ovarian cyst pain I have previously experienced (I am on birth control pills to control recurrent cysts). If diarrhea is particularly bad, pain will move into entire lower abdomen by the end of the day. My stool can vary in consistency from day to day and I almost feel hyperresponsive to Immodium (can stop diarrhea for 1-2 days but pain still present). I started eliminating food items that seemed to make things worse (dairy, caffeine, greasy foods, carbonated drinks) and pain/diarrhea did lessen a bit but returned despite attempts. I started Align, tumeric capsules and fish oil, all with limited effect.

I had an abdominal CT - negative results, transvaginal ultrasound - negative results and CBC - normal. Urinalysis - recurrent microscopic hematuria/blood in urine (doc said not enough to warrant a scan since I am having no other bladder symptoms).

I have a history of colon adenoma and had a colonoscopy yesterday - one small polyp found/removed, colitis - negative and multiple areas of biopsy were taken. GI doc said my colon looked 'excellent' and shrugged off my symptoms. I should get biopsy results by late next week.

I am so fearful because these last 6 weeks have been so hard to handle. Everyone seems to think my symptoms are 'in my head' but it impacts everything that I do as I try to strategically eat/schedule appts, etc in attempts to avoid diarrhea bouts. I worry about ovarian cancer but my gynecologist too was dismissive and only suggested I see GI due to diarrhea symptoms. At the initial GI appt colitis, Chrons and IBS were mentioned but looks like colitis and Chrons probably ruled out.

I would appreciate any insight others may have with similar symptoms, diagnostic journey and any specifics about IBS pain location/duration/intensity, etc that are present. I am a walking ball of nerves and feel like I am just waiting for the next shoe to drop.

Thanks to all those that respond


----------

